# Little problem with my compressor :(



## hxc13888 (May 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just joined the forum and just got my first air compressor today. 25 gal 4HP 9CFM @ 40psi. I'm looking into painting and stuff like that and when I got the air compressor today I notice it was leaking so I listened to it, it came from the drain valve so I looked online and saw some people did drain valve conversion to the NPT ball valve so I decided to take off the original drain valve and let it drain the air out. After the air was all drained out I want to take off the NPT bolt that was on with the drain valve? (Sorry if I don't know what they are called) I try to use a 14mm socket to take it off but it just flatten out the bolt and I tried dremel it with two lines so I can put two flat heads in it to twist it out but it did not work instead it cut bolt off and its not removable other than trying to use screw extractors. So the problem came when I was trying to get the bolt out, I saw the valve broke off and some tips were still on it so I try to use a pliers to take it out but instead it pushed it into the tank and I know the valve tip was rusted, so can it be a problem to leave it inside the tank?

Sorry for such a long story and thanks in advance!


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't worry about it, it won't pose a problem. You didn't ask but I think you will find that unit a little small for painting which requires a LOT of air. You will be frequently waiting for it to recover.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

It's Valve connection problem.Compressor condenser pipe valves connected with different gas immersion valve points.I think problem occurs from valves connections find and fix it.


----------

